# Roast type for Clever Dripper.



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Just ordered a Clever Dripper. What's the best typeof roast for this brew method? Dark or lighter?

Cheers.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Whichever you prefer.

Maybe darker if you like short steeps?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Medium light work well with long immersion's 40-45 mins.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks. Tried it for first time today. 2 min 30 sec steep and was lovely. Only thing is I got the small 300ml size dripper but the filter, grinds seems to soak up a lot liquid so mug looks half empty. So a next purchase a 8oz mug so least won't feel like i'm getting half measures


----------

